# Dent in the Wing



## Midnightrambler (Nov 12, 2007)

Just returned from France with a dent in the wing. I think someone reversed into me & it looks like they dented the wing with their bike rack. So, does anyone know the name of a good body repairer in the north Manchester area.
Thanks in advance


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Yes

Pm me

A small one man business, excellent body worker

A genuine guy

Wont rip you off

Did a dent caused by a bike pedal on our 2yr old van you would not identify where

Excellent Job

Aldra


----------

